# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF Lumia 900 UNLOCK v10.20 Update!! Public Discussion Thread:

## mohamed73

*ATF Lumia 900 UNLOCK v10.20 Update!! Public Discussion Thread:* *Release Date: September 24, 2013* *Firmware Version Required : 10.3.80*   *[ATF JTAG]*  *New ATF JTAG Exe - v.1.0.2 build 2269* ** Added Lumia 900 RM-808 and RM-823 Unlock via Read Codes (PIN and PUK)* ** Added Lumia 900 RM-808 and RM-823 Automatic Counter Reset (PIN and PUK)* ** Added Lumia 925T RM-855 Boot Repair (Quick Fix, Full BOOT, BIG BOOT)* ** Added Lumia 625 RM-941 Boot Repair (Quick Fix, Full BOOT, BIG BOOT)* ** Added Lumia 625 RM-943 Boot Repair (Quick Fix, Full BOOT, BIG BOOT)* ** Added Support for new BOOT versions on all Lumia WP8 Phones (3xxx.xxxx.xxxx.xxxx)*  *[ATF Plus -> eMMC Tool]* ** Added Support for eMMC Adapter (Direct Connection)* ** Added Support for Manual VCCIO Selection (1.80v, 2.80v and 3.30v)* ** Added Support for Manual Speed Selection (15 Mhz, 7.5Mhz and 5.0 Mhz)* ** Improved eMMC Reset and Detection* ** Added Auto-Verify for BOOT1 and BOOT2 Writes*  *[WP8]* ** Fixed WP8 SimLock Status and Network Provider Reading* ** Added Full Variant Listing as of September 24, 2013*  *[WP7]* ** Added Full Variant Listing as of September 24, 2013*  *[Infineon]* ** Added New RM-841, RM-948, RM-949, RM-950, RM-952, RM-953 and RM-954 Loaders*  *[General Updates]* ** Complete Product Listing in Nokia.ini (as of September 24, 2013)*     *Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?*     *__________________________________________________  ________________________*   *Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:*
World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     _The Master Piece_

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*Official Download Links:*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

